# Anyone know what saddle is on this Colnago?



## Lartymarf (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Prologo*

Colnago has a deal for 2007 & beyond with a new line of saddles by Prologo, which I beleive is owned by Velo?

There was some information that came out of the recent bike shows that these saddles were everywhere.

Not sure when they will be available.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

It looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Lartymarf (Aug 10, 2005)

mriddle said:


> Colnago has a deal for 2007 & beyond with a new line of saddles by Prologo, which I beleive is owned by Velo?
> 
> There was some information that came out of the recent bike shows that these saddles were everywhere.
> 
> Not sure when they will be available.


Cool, thanks! I found the company etc, but didn't find any information
or close up pictures of this saddle on the web. =(

Thanks for the info!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Just to add..... that was my favorite normal stock 2007 paint job. Great looking bike.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Prologo it is not*

...maybe not a Prologo? Here is the item mriddle referred to. But, not sure that it's the same saddle on the Colnago...

from Velonews:
"This new brand is a line of Italian designed saddles manufactured by Velo Saddles in Taiwan. The new brand took Eurobike by storm. Its display was a modest 10 by 10 foot booth that shared space with Velo, but the unique saddles were all over other manufacturers bikes. It seemed every time one turned around there was another Prologo in a different color. The catch to the manufacturer's flagship saddle is its interchangeable cover that comes easily on and off via snaps. Currently there are three covers available, a perforated summer version, a gel version and a solid winter version. The saddle is expected to sell for around $150 in the U.S."

Found another photo of Prologo saddles....none look like the one on the Colnago.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Selle San Marco Magma.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

ANyone ridden a magma saddle?


----------



## Lartymarf (Aug 10, 2005)

Zampano said:


> Selle San Marco Magma.


WOW THANKS!!!


----------

